# Fishing tournament!!!!!



## Cubanru13 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys I'm Ruben Aguirre and Ive been thinking about holding a fishing tournament with a benefit. The benefit will be for my mother company where I use to work at they are a non profit organization that help and house people with mental disabilities. The company is called THE CENTER they are located on 3550 w. Dallas st. Houston, Texas 77019. I am unsure right now where to host it at but I have a general ideas. Stingaree marina will be weigh registration. More information will be posted soon. You may email me at [email protected] or reach me at my cell at 832-492-6277 thank you guys for yalls support.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

weigh reg.?


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Sounds like a good organization. Keep us posted.


----------



## Cubanru13 (Oct 26, 2011)

Weigh In and registration to check you ad your teamate in. The tournament will be held in a few months once I get all the sponsors and everything put together


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Good for you Ruben you go lil bro I will help you when time allows great cause.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Keep us updated I'd like to fish it


----------



## Exodus (Jan 16, 2012)

Hope this can be pulled together sounds good


----------

